# IS MY RABBIT PREGNANT??? PLEASE HELP!!!



## RusselandRoxy (Feb 20, 2005)

hi, my 2 rabbits were mated 29 days ago and i amnot sure if my doe, Roxy is pregnant. She is getting alot fatter/heavier and has been very tired for the last couple of days. Also, wheni placed my buck next to her to see how she reacted,she becameaggressive so i took him away as i read that pregnant does often dothis. However, she hasnt shown any signs of nest building yet and icant feel anything her her tummy, but i didnt try 2 hard incase she isas i wouldnt want to risk damaging the babies. Any information as soonas possible will be very helpful and i will be very grateful, thanksalot, Leanne xxx


----------



## lanna21974 (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## SunnieBunnie Rabbitry (Feb 20, 2005)

Taken from A Cheat Sheet for Rabbit Care - 

*Is My Rabbit Pregnant?*http://islandgems.net/palpating.html

From a search of the Forum under "pregnant", some topics with helpful tips:

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=2313&amp;forum_id=1&amp;highlight=pregnant

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=4238&amp;forum_id=1&amp;highlight=pregnant

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=2700&amp;forum_id=1&amp;highlight=pregnant


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi, thanks for posting!

I think does give birth on the 31st day, so if she's preggers, she will give birth any day now!

I think they would pull their hair out to make a nest.

I'm not to sure of this though because I've never been through thissituation, but I'm sure one of our many knowledgable bunny owners willgive you all the answers you need.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 21, 2005)

Be prepared to rescue them ,some first time moms do not pull any fur or build a nest or feed the babies.bluebird


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Feb 21, 2005)

thanks for all the information so far, i guessi'll just keep watching and wait and see! Could anyone give me anysuggestions as of what to use as a nest box asi am unable tofind any in the local pet shops and need it as quick as possible incase she is, although still no signs of nesting yet. I'll keep on tolet you know what happens.

Thanks, Leanne xxx


----------



## Cinnabun (Feb 21, 2005)

do you think you could use a box?? im not abreeder i've never even had a litter.. but just seems like a good sub..but i dunno.. someone eles who is a breeder will know! Lol


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Feb 21, 2005)

i may try a shoe box or something but i'm reallynot sure that would work, by the way, how do i get a little picturething under my name?


----------



## Cinnabun (Feb 21, 2005)

you could like cut a hole big enough for her..and then like line it with towls or somthing.... i think you go to myaccount and then it will say Avator.. and then add a picture to that


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Feb 21, 2005)

Hello everyone, i just want to say that i justfelt her tummy and i felt something move (i think) so i am pretty sureshe is pregnant. However there are still no nesting signs which isworrying at day 30. I read tht they may nest just minutes before oreven after the birth. Is this true and so do i have anything to worryabout.............yet? Thanks for all your suggestions, Leanne xxx

Oh, and heres a pic 4 u all 2 enjoy. On the left is my gorgeous boy,Russel, hes a himalayan rex and sooooooooo friendly, soft and lovely.On the right is my possibly pregnant girly Roxy, shes a lionhead andshe is so lovely too. I love them so much!!


----------



## Cinnabun (Feb 21, 2005)

aww they are soo very cute! lol


----------



## dwess75 (Feb 21, 2005)

Dear RusselandRoxymyfemale started pulling hair out the afternoon before she gave birth. Iwasn't ready at all but she was so good....

Good Luck and keep us posted!!!!

Donna


----------



## Lissa (Feb 21, 2005)

Your lionhead is gorgeous!!


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Feb 21, 2005)

Roxy says thanks for the compliment. I placed ina cardboard nest box as i dont havea real one, i lined itwith a towel and placed lots of hay and straw in it. But the problem isthat she doesnt want the box but just takes out all the straw and triesbuilding a nest in the enclosed part of her cage. Here is a pic of hercurrent box, its very empty in the pic as she has taken most of thestuff out and put it in her hutch. SHould i leave her to it? What can ido to improve the box? Sorry the pictures not very good, it was a bitbright so you cant see it very well, leanne xxx


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Feb 21, 2005)

Hello everyone again!!! just thought i'd let youall know shes very busy away at the moment building a nest so i thoughti'd leave her to it (at last). However, its not being built in the box!but in the enclosed part of the hutch. Any suggestions? Is this ok??Thanks, leanne xxx


----------



## lanna21974 (Feb 21, 2005)




----------



## RusselandRoxy (Feb 21, 2005)

ok thanks, i may try that in a minute. But couldi just place a piece oof short wood or something between the end of theenclsoed bit which is only small and where the nest is and the rest ofthe cage so that her nest can stay which looks very warm and well made,but the babies cant get out, please let me know, thanks, leanne xxx


----------



## lanna21974 (Feb 21, 2005)




----------



## RusselandRoxy (Feb 21, 2005)

ok, well i will try and send some pics of what i mean and what the cage looks like, thanks for your patience, leanne xxx


----------



##  (Feb 21, 2005)

Has she hadher babies yet? if not lether have them where she chooses, any pice of wood you putinthere she may chew on make surets a wood not toxic to rabbits, there area few out there and never trust pine wood, nothing with a varnish or stain on it ,i had on rabbit who no matter what you did forhernest box she would litterallytear it up and throw it out , finally outof frustration i let her have her babies inher hiding box , ikept constant vigal on her loleven went so far as to rebuild the nestif i thought it was skimp lol ithas been a 2 week warbut babies are healthy fat andsassy , you didntmention isthe rabbit an inside rabbit or an outsiderabbit ? mine are inside so lettingthem chose where to have themwasnt a big issue , just makesure inside temps cansupport them with out overheating or over chilling , im going topost pics of the latest batchof babies near onto 3 weeks nowbut it will be a few days s mydigi cam broke ( snif ) silly cementfloors are so unforgiving lol


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Feb 21, 2005)

ok, well, no she hasnt had them yet but shes inthe pulling fur stage which means they will probably shortly follow, myrabbit doesnt do the nest box thing either so i will probably leave hernest, its just looks so cosy and warm. She is an outdoor/indoor rabbit,ok, so she is kept in a cage outside in the summer but indoors in acage in the winter but with run of the house most days. Theroom she is in is very warm and i decided not to use wood butcardboard, i know thats easily chewible but its the best i can do atthe moment and so far, shes more interested in pulling fur than eatingit. Sorry, i cant post pics now as my computer wont let me!! but ifthey're not born by tomorrow, i will definately post some them, Leannexxx

I'll let you know how things go, right now, she's on a break and fast asleep, lol!


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Feb 21, 2005)

sorry, this may sound really dumb, but can i just ask what 'Mana' is, thanks, leanne xxx


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Feb 21, 2005)

incase they are born tonight and do survive, when do i need to first check the nest to remover dead kits etc?


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 21, 2005)

*RusselandRoxy wrote:*


> The room she is in is very warm and i decided notto use wood but cardboard, i know thats easily chewible but its thebest i can do at the moment and so far, shes more interested in pullingfur than eating it.


Keep in mind that cardboard gets nasty when soiled in. In a shortamount of time the nest will become wet and unpleasant for the kits.


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 21, 2005)

*RusselandRoxy wrote:*


> incase they are born tonight and do survive, when do i needto first check the nest to remover dead kits etc?


You can check them out as soon as she cleans the kits up and has done her duties in the nestbox.


----------



## BaBy_rAbBiT (Feb 22, 2005)

*RusselandRoxy wrote:*


> Hello everyone, i just want to say that i just felt hertummy and i felt something move (i think) so i am pretty sure she ispregnant. However there are still no nesting signs which is worrying atday 30. I read tht they may nest just minutes before or even after thebirth. Is this true and so do i have anything to worryabout.............yet? Thanks for all your suggestions, Leanne xxx
> 
> Oh, and heres a pic 4 u all 2 enjoy. On the left is my gorgeous boy,Russel, hes a himalayan rex and sooooooooo friendly, soft and lovely.On the right is my possibly pregnant girly Roxy, shes a lionhead andshe is so lovely too. I love them so much!!


*OMG!! Roxy &amp; Russel, they ae such a beauty!Roxy is so sexy....... i think im getting crazy overrabbit...*

*Thanks u guys. *

*Wish u all the best...hopefullyRoxy'll hv healthy little babies soon..*



*cheers, BaBy_rAbBiT *


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Feb 22, 2005)

thanks, i know she is gorgeous!!! Babies bornearly this morning, 2 live now (14 hours later) and 1 dead believed tobe a fetal giant as he was live at birth but dead now and twice thesize of the other ones! I wil start a new post, thanks for everyoenshelp!!! Leanne xxx


----------

